# MySQL oder Root Server Problem?



## grubi (30. Januar 2004)

Also unser Community Board läuft auf einem Root Server.

Alle Einstellungen von Apache und SQL stimmen. Denken wir?

Das Forum läuft unregelmäßig. Einmal total schnell mit 100 bis 150 Usern und dann total langsam oder gar nicht. Alle Möglichen Fehlermeldungen haben wir schon abgestellt.
wie z.Bsp. 
1: mysql error: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)

2: mysql error: Too many connections 


Also es läuft. Und dann ab und zu wenn es gar nicht mehr läuft kommt folgendes:

Database error in WoltLab Burning Board (): Link-ID == false, connect failed 
mysql error: 
mysql error number: 
mysql version: unknown 
php version: 4.2.2 
Date: 25.01.2004 @ 18:58


Was ist das, was eigentlich nichts ist?

benutztes Serversystem (Betriebsystem, Webserver): 
LINUX KERNEL 2.4.9-21
benutzte Version von PHP: PHP 4.2.2
benutzte Version von MySQL: MySQL 3.23.54


Boardversion: 
WoltLab Burning Board 2.1.3

Unsere Boarddaten: 
Mitglieder: 7.973 | Themen: 4.154 | Beiträge: 460.961 (durchschnittlich 810,27 Beiträge/Tag)



Hier die SQL Variablen:

Variable_name Value 
back_log 50 
basedir /usr/ 
bdb_cache_size 8388600 
bdb_log_buffer_size 524288 
bdb_home /var/lib/mysql/ 
bdb_max_lock 10000 
bdb_logdir 
bdb_shared_data OFF 
bdb_tmpdir /tmp/ 
bdb_version Sleepycat Software: Berkeley DB 3.2.9a: (December 5, 2002) 
binlog_cache_size 32768 
character_set latin1 
character_sets latin1 big5 cp1251 cp1257 croat czech danish dec8 dos estonia euc_kr gb2312 gbk german1 greek hebrew hp8 hungarian koi8_ru koi8_ukr latin2 latin5 swe7 usa7 win1250 win1251 win1251ukr ujis sjis tis620 
concurrent_insert ON 
connect_timeout 5 
datadir /var/lib/mysql/ 
delay_key_write ON 
delayed_insert_limit 100 
delayed_insert_timeout 300 
delayed_queue_size 1000 
flush OFF 
flush_time 0 
have_bdb YES 
have_gemini NO 
have_innodb NO 
have_isam YES 
have_raid NO 
have_openssl NO 
init_file 
interactive_timeout 120 
join_buffer_size 3141632 
key_buffer_size 16773120 
language /usr/share/mysql/english/ 
large_files_support ON 
locked_in_memory OFF 
log OFF 
log_update OFF 
log_bin OFF 
log_slave_updates OFF 
log_long_queries OFF 
long_query_time 10 
low_priority_updates OFF 
lower_case_table_names 0 
max_allowed_packet 1048576 
max_binlog_cache_size 4294967295 
max_binlog_size 1073741824 
max_connections 400 
max_connect_errors 10 
max_delayed_threads 20 
max_heap_table_size 16777216 
max_join_size 4294967295 
max_sort_length 1024 
max_user_connections 300 
max_tmp_tables 32 
max_write_lock_count 4294967295 
myisam_max_extra_sort_file_size 256 
myisam_max_sort_file_size 2047 
myisam_recover_options 0 
myisam_sort_buffer_size 33554432 
net_buffer_length 16384 
net_read_timeout 30 
net_retry_count 10 
net_write_timeout 60 
open_files_limit 0 
pid_file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid 
port 3306 
protocol_version 10 
record_buffer 3141632 
record_rnd_buffer 3141632 
query_buffer_size 0 
safe_show_database OFF 
server_id 0 
slave_net_timeout 3600 
skip_locking ON 
skip_networking OFF 
skip_show_database OFF 
slow_launch_time 2 
socket /var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock 
sort_buffer 5242872 
sql_mode 0 
table_cache 1024 
table_type MYISAM 
thread_cache_size 256 
thread_stack 65536 
transaction_isolation READ-COMMITTED 
timezone CET 
tmp_table_size 33554432 
tmpdir /tmp/ 
version 3.23.54 
wait_timeout 120 


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PS: Wir haben es jetzt soweit das es vielleicht einen halben Tag läuft. Dann bricht die Connection unkontrolliert zusammen. Dann rebooten wir und alles läuft. Manchmal kommt es auch nur zum stocken und erholt sich dann wieder. Und das alles unabhängig von der Userzahl.



Hiiiilfe!


----------



## SerbianVIP (1. Oktober 2005)

Glaube weniger, dass Du Dir einen Root-Server leisten kannst...
Meinst wohl 'nen Dedicated-Server!?

Root-Server: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_Server


Zu Deinem Problem - ich würde darauf tippen, dass es einfach zuviele Anfragen auf die Datenbank sind.


----------



## the-preacher (23. November 2005)

Moinsen,
ich würde davon ausgehen, das der Apache einfach zuviele Verbindungen aufbaut und versucht am Leben zu erhalten (keep alive Wert in der httpd.conf ändern). Das Ganze sollte vielleicht mal mit netstat überprüft werden, sind im ersten Bereich zu viele Verbindungen aufgelistet kann das durchaus zu diesem Fehler kommen. Insgesamt würde ich sagen das dieser Fehler durch den Apache verursacht wird, nicht durch SQL, da laut den angegebenen Werten SQL 400 gleichzeitige Verbingungen aktzeptiert. Eventuell kann die Lösung durch das höher stellen der Maximalen Verbindungsanzahl im Webserver erreicht werden (Standard sind 150 gleichzeitige Verbindungen).
Gruß TP


----------

